# Anxiety raising a puppy aline



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey all Huxley has been doing well. I guess this post is just to vent, I’m basically raising Huxley on my own and it has been a challenge to say the least but my one big issue is that I just always worry about his health. I hear bloat is a big issue so I always wait an hour before and after he eats to run him but I’m the field he eats feces that are fairly large in size so I get stressed that something is going to happen to him. Also he slipped and fell off the couch today and landed on his hip which leads me to worry he will have issues when he gets older because his growth plates are not fully in yet. I love this little guy so much and can’t really afford huge vet bills at the moment. Am I being an overprotective dad or are my concerns real? Or should I just take a step back and breath? Any advice would be much appreciated. Sorry for the neuroticism 😉


----------



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

Also he is my first dog and I’ve grown to become really close with him. He saved my life and losing him would break my heart although I know he won’t live forever I would rather he have a long and healthy life


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try and not stress. I've never owned one of these dogs without them getting a few lumps, and bumps.
While I don't feed right before a run, they are going to find things while your out. Cow patties have been the snack of choice for mine when young. We work on Leave It, and they eventually get the idea. I really dog think them snagging something while out running, it the same as them eating a full meal. Have a glass of wine, and enjoy your pup.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

It is better to be overprotective than negligent. Just try and think about it from a perspective that if you are worried and nervous too much, your little lovely and sensitive babe will pick up on that and start wondering what is wrong, will potentially get nervous himself. Not easy with the first one, as all the things we read think can all happen to them. I have been there myself, so it was good to have someone tapping on my shoulder and say relax, your pup needs you happy and healthy. 
Do you have any puppy owner community in your area you could get together for him for playdate and for maybe having some experience exchanges? just an idea.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

ha! I'm glad its not just me! I often feel overprotective and anxious. They are so fragile as puppies and there are a lot of things in the world that can be dangerous. Ours is 7 months old and I'm starting to relax, but just a little bit. 

So far he has had a cold, kennel cough, and conjunctivitis. He also had what we thought was a scratched eyeball, ended up being and enlarged artery in the eye. Got in his first tangle with barbed wire and has a scar on his ear to prove it. Also ran into the door hard one day and hurt his shoulder. That bothered him for a week and I, too, worry about growth plate damage. I can't tell you how many things I've pulled out of his mouth. 

If huge vet bills are a concern then look into pet insurance. There are other posts on here about which ones are preferred. 

Obviously training, proper socialization, and good diet go a long way towards keeping him happy, safe, and healthy. Do what you can do and do not worry about the rest.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Recall they are extremely sensitive and will pick up on your vibes, anxious people tend to train for anxious dogs! So, you might want to address what sounds like your generalized anxiety in perhaps another way.


----------



## huxleythehungarianV (Dec 4, 2018)

Not quite sure what you mean gingerling could you elaborate?


----------

